# ...fait vachement calme ici !!!!!!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

J'ai remarqué que des périodes de calmes intenses venaient ponctuer le bar de temps en temps ... plus personne ne poste pendant un quart d'heure, une demi-heure et meme parfois une heure, ce qui casse le rythme du forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Afin de remédier à cette situation, j'ai créé ce thread pour que vous puissiez y poster en toute quiétude lorsque vous n'etes pas disponibles pour poster ailleurs...
Et meme si vous vous absentez du forum, ce thread est élégamment mis à votre entière disposition pour vous permettre de poster dans la continuité...
Alors, à vos posts, pret ... partez !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Euh Big ! Juste une question : s'il n'y a personne, qui va venir poster ici ????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

...pffffff !!!!! si tu t'arretes à ce genre de détails !!!!!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pffffff !!!!! si tu t'arretes à ce genre de détails !!!!!



Moi!!, un petit post en passant, mais c'est juste en passant  hein


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Moi!!, un petit post en passant, mais c'est juste en passant  hein


OK dude ! merci pour ton soutien (un 95C c'est pas à dédaigner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - mais attention, ce thread est réservé à ceux qui sont indisponibles et absents !!!
L'étais tu vraiment hein ??????????


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Novembre 2003)

Tous ceux qui sont indisponibles et absents, par exemple au boulot ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui sont indisponibles et absents, par exemple au boulot ?


...Hé Dark ! ne viens pas casser l'ambiance stp !!!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> OK dude ! merci pour ton soutien (un 95C c'est pas à dédaigner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis indisponible (je lis 4 threads en meme temps) et absent (je prepare du thé). 


Ce vice qu'est Macgé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Je suis indisponible (je lis 4 threads en meme temps) et absent (je prepare du thé).


Cool !!!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2003)

Dont acte.

"Lupus Yonderboy n'est pas en mesure de poster pour l'instant, veuillez patienter SVP"


----------



## donatello (27 Novembre 2003)

parceque tu crois vraiment qu'on a que ça à foutre???


----------



## Nephou (27 Novembre 2003)

Jy vais de mon petit mot après le comptage des différents « objets promotionnels » présents dans mon bureau.


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

Moi non plus... Pas dispo... Ca me fait penser que je me ferai bien un p'tit thé bouillant...


----------



## donatello (27 Novembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> parceque tu crois vraiment qu'on a que ça à foutre???



Qui a dit oui ????????


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2003)

Et mince, je me suis encore trompé !!


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

ça y est le thé bouillant est prêt... bon faut attendre que ça refroidisse...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça y est le thé bouillant est prêt... bon faut attendre que ça refroidisse...



Fais bien attention, ne vas pas te brûler !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça y est le thé bouillant est prêt... bon faut attendre que ça refroidisse...



avec trois sucres et un nuage de lait, siouplait


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

Lumai !?
Avec le thé, ça te dis ?


----------



## donatello (27 Novembre 2003)

et hop !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Novembre 2003)

Personne n'a préparé du café ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pffffff !!!!! si tu t'arretes à ce genre de détails !!!!!



Les détails sont l'essence même de l'existence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si on se laissait aller à ne considérer que l'essentiel, la vie manquerait de vie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Novembre 2003)

je profite de l'absence de Globalcut pour poster à son insu


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Novembre 2003)

Mon chat est occupé, je poste pour vous transmettre l'information.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Novembre 2003)

encore un thread pour floodpeople !!!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les détails sont _l'essence_ même de l'existence
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Euh... Si les détails sont l'essence, ils sont essentiel ? Alors considérer les détails, c'est considérer l'essentiel, nan ? Donc, il n'y a plus que l'essentiel à considérer ?! Et la vie manque donc de vie ?

Chuis perdu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Si les détails sont l'essence, ils sont essentiel ?



et le diesel dans tout ça ? (Decoloris est occupé alors je poste à sa place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## donatello (27 Novembre 2003)

si les détails sont l'essence alors pourquoi bush il bombarde pas les détails?? c'est pas cohérent ton histoire...


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Lumai !?
> Avec le thé, ça te dis ?



Arghh... J'essaie déjà de résister aux pim's dans le placard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a préparé du café ?



Ben j'sais pas faire... Pis vaut mieux pour toi que j'essaye pas !


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> si les détails sont l'essence alors pourquoi bush il bombarde pas les détails?? c'est pas cohérent ton histoire...



Je vous aurais bien dit, à toi et à Finn, que vous vous égarez sur les détails, mais comme ils sont essentiels, ne les négligeons pas


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Arghh... J'essaie déjà de résister aux pim's dans le placard...



Les pim's?

Tu parles de cette délicieuse génoise nappée d'un fantastique coulis de fruit, onctueux, le tout enrobé de ce chocolat croquant.  ?


Mmmmmmm !!


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2003)

Tu as fait quoi comme thé lumai??
Moi c'est du thé à la vanille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car je suis aussi doux que cette plante...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ok je sors_


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui sont indisponibles et absents, par exemple au boulot ?



Par exemple


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je profite de l'absence de Globalcut pour poster à son insu


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

j'fais qu'passer......... pffffuittt, j'ai disparu.......


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'fais qu'passer......... pffffuittt, j'ai disparu.......



Clic clac pour la photo


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Clic clac pour la photo



t'es préposé au radar automatique, global ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'es préposé au radar automatique, global ?



Excès de flood !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Excès de flood !!



un revenant


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2003)

Quand des floodeurs s'en vont (barbarella, krystof), d'autres les remplacent (theBig &amp; co).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quand des floodeurs s'en vont (barbarella, krystof), d'autres les remplacent (theBig &amp; co).







Je leur tiens la place chaude en espérant qu'ils reviennent vite...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..."solidarité floodeuse", ça s'appelle !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

UltraFlood PooooOoooOOoOOOOOOOOOWWWwWWwWWWWWWAAAaaAAaAh


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

C'est mort aujourd'hui.

C'est à cause d'hier ??


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2003)

Petit conseil : vous vous ennuyez au bar, consultez-le avec 39°C ou plus de fièvre, rien ne sera plus jamais comme avant.

 <blockquote><font class="small"> une qui vien de me venir:</font><hr /> essence ou diésel ? ce nest toujours que du pêt dtroll

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est mort aujourd'hui.



Meeeeeuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh NAN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bien vivant


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Roberto
Néphou 
Vieux Raleur
Moi même

Ca fait 4.
Je vois sept posteurs.

Où qu'ils sont les trois autres.

Démasquez vous !!!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Arfff.

Plus que 5.

Suffit qu'on en parle pour qu'ils se cassent !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Roberto
> Néphou
> Vieux Raleur
> Moi même
> ...



les meilleurs sont là


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Ca n'empêche pas qu'il fasse vâchement calme par ici.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

14/11/2003 11:50

C'était le dernier post de barbarella.

Ca fait exactement 19 jours maintenant.

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ??


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

j'adore les posts pour rien dire

Et attention le premier qui dit un truc qui veut dire quelque chose y sort c'est coooOOOOMPRIS !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les posts pour rien dire
> 
> Et attention le premier qui dit un truc qui veut dire quelque chose y sort c'est coMPRIS !!



c'est avec tes p'tits bras que tu comptes faire sortir qqn ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

J'ai trouvé une biscotte sous mon bureau... elle est encore bonne


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé une biscotte sous mon bureau... elle est encore bonne



hihihi mange pas tout donne aux autres un peu !!


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

Alors là tu peux courrir ! C'est ma biscotte !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 14/11/2003 11:50
> 
> C'était le dernier post de barbarella.
> 
> ...



Qui ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?



Non alors, là t'es vilain !!


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

ah bah tout s'explique !


----------



## Kalou (3 Décembre 2003)

Il ne fait pas vachement calme, ici.
Je me suis absenté quelques jours, et j'ai de quoi lire pour le reste de la semaine.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fait pas vachement calme, ici.
> Je me suis absenté quelques jours, et j'ai de quoi lire pour le reste de la semaine.



Ben ...  bonne fin de semaine ...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Non alors, là t'es vilain !!



Bah v'là l'ambiance


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah v'là l'ambiance



On a quand même perdu un pilier du bar.


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ca dort à fond !!*
> Tenez hé : _viendez dans mon tradada, je vais y *poster des gonzesses italiennes !!*_



Fonce!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> message effacé pour le respect des utilisateurs de 15 pouces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...une petite baston pour se réveiller peut etre ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : il est ou bb19 ?? hein ??? il est ou ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(that's all folk ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je vais y *poster des gonzesses italiennes !!*[/i]



PFFF. C'est toujours la même.


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Wwwwoooooooowww l'otes hé !
mais qui qui m'a effacé mon message !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous êtes presque des super héros les modos vous avez des super pouvoir !!


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Wwwwoooooooowww l'otes hé !
> mais qui qui m'a effacé mon message !!
> 
> 
> ...



Et encore t'as de la chance que ce ne soit que le message.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et encore t'as de la chance que ce ne soit que le message.








 tu veux dire qu'on peut lui couper les ®


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _OUAIS mais c'est dans les meilleurs soupes..._ heeuuu... dans le jeu de quilles... _fait pas le moine ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bref évite la chèvre qui pète et tout ira bien !


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'on peut lui couper les ®



Arf Arf Arf, j'adore ça !! votre impartialite !!

Il faudrait que je revois mes alliances et amitiés !! je suis visiblement pas du bon côté, parce que visiblement il y a un côté je viens de le comprendre, je pensais que tout le monde était là pour parler du mac et partagé le même centre d'intérêt mais apparement il y en a qui se serve autrement de ce site

enfin j'me comprends


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _OUAIS mais c'est dans les meilleurs soupes..._ heeuuu... dans le jeu de quilles... _fait pas le moine ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'on peut lui couper les ®



Ca fait pas parti de tes super pouvoirs, comme y dit ?!?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Arf Arf Arf, j'adore ça !! votre impartialite !!
> 
> Il faudrait que je revois mes alliances et amitiés !! je suis visiblement pas du bon côté, parce que visiblement il y a un côté je viens de le comprendre, je pensais que tout le monde était là pour parler du mac et partagé le même centre d'intérêt mais apparement il y en a qui se serve autrement de ce site
> 
> enfin j'me comprends



One more time.......


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> One more time.......




je suis d'accord avec toi c'est triste d'être sans cesse confronter aux mêmes soucis
Pour ma part je stop le clos le problème, ça me saoul je viendrai chercher des infos si j'ai le droit de venir et puis c'est tout, car si ça continu comme ça ce site perd de son intérêt si on ne peut pas exprimé un avis différent de ceux des modos

Allez stop @+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait pas  *parti * de tes super pouvoirs, comme y dit ?!?



la réponse est peut-être bien dans la question .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_m'rappelle un jeu mais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Ah oui ravis de vous avoir connu (Au cas ou on me coupe la chique) et je regrettes certains dérapage car ce site est tout de même génial, mais certains prenne leur rôle trop au sérieux et surement que d'autre ont un peu trop envie de s'amuser (dont je fais partis)

Enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Arf Arf Arf, j'adore ça !! votre impartialite !!
> Il faudrait que je revois mes alliances et amitiés !!



N'oublies pas l'humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est fou comme tu peux partir au quart de tour.. il n'y avait rien de méchant ni de méprisant. Tu n'as pas encore compris comment ça "_marche_" ici. Prends le temps.. et laisse venir.



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> enfin j'me comprends



Et puis cette formule c'est d'un galvaudé


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et puis cette formule c'est d'un galvaudé



Ben personne ne le comprend.
Au moins comme ça il est d'accord avec lui même.
C'est pas perdu.

...  _remarque c'est pas gagné non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## donatello (4 Décembre 2003)

'tain je sors de 3 jours de formation xml...

je me sens un autre homme, si y en a qui veulent causer de xsd, xslt, xquery qu'ils y viennent... je suis prêt


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> 'tain je sors de 3 jours de formation xml...
> 
> je me sens un autre homme, si y en a qui veulent causer de xsd, xslt, xquery qu'ils y viennent... je suis prêt



Merry X-mas.


----------



## donatello (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merry X-mas.



merde c'est quoi ça??? c'est nul part dans ce putain de poly !!!


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> merde c'est quoi ça??? c'est nul part dans ce putain de poly !!!


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben personne ne le comprend.
> Au moins comme ça il est d'accord avec lui même.
> C'est pas perdu.
> 
> ...



ou peut-on prendre des cours  d'humour ?


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas l'humour



mmm oui je suis d'accord mais je crois qu'il y a incompatibilité au niveau de l'humour, en même temps c'est pas grave on est pas la pour ça


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou peut-on prendre des cours  d'humour ?



Nan.
Faut avoir des acquis.


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> Faut avoir des acquis.



Damned je serais jamais drôle !!! 





 Tant pis pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je bois toutes vos paroles pour essayer de m'améliorer !


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> Faut avoir des acquis.



En même temps des acquis ce sont des trucs qu'on apprend c'est pas comme un don ou des trucs innés mais je comprends c'est le stress


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Hè mais Semac... je parle en tant que JPTK, membre d'aucun clan, et ne vois aucune médisance dans mon propos, mais avec ton ibook tout frais, comment tu fais pour poster encore aussi souvent, il est pas plus ludique que ça ?
Regarde, ceux qui ont des G5 ils ont désertés MacG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as + parlé de l'attente que de la livraison... je m'attendais comme l'avais dit un forumer, à un thread pour "j'ouvre le carton", un autre pour "j'essaye la touche A" et puis nan... rien...


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè mais Semac... je parle en tant que JPTK, membre d'aucun clan, et ne vois aucune médisance dans mon propos, mais avec ton ibook tout frais, comment tu fais pour poster encore aussi souvent, il est pas plus ludique que ça ?
> Regarde, ceux qui ont des G5 ils ont désertés MacG...
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non la journée je suis au boulot et en ce moment c'est super calme ! c'est le soir que je retrouve mon nIbook et la vous ne verez pas de posts de ma part !!


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Hè moi j'en veux un de boulot comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'avais même pas le droit de me conneccter à Internet ou de configurer mon mac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà que j'étais obliger de gonfler le torse pour aller pisser...

Je rigole mais bon...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que j'étais obliger de gonfler le torse pour aller pisser...



moauis mais ca ne prend pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! T'as beau faire tu ne rentreras pas dans les toilettes des filles ! Torse bombé ou pas !


----------



## semac (4 Décembre 2003)

Bah j'ai la chance de diriger le studio donc pas trop de monde sur mon dos à me dire fait pas si fait pas ça 
Good Job


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

Et pis cette voiture ? hein ? pas de nouvelles depuis belle lurette hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pa'ce que .. c'est pas pour dire mais ... fait vachement calme ici !


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> moauis mais ca ne prend pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant... elles... elles disent jamais nan... vas-y que je trouve n'importe quel prétexte pour me défourailler !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Oh c'est quoi cette tache sur ton pantalon.... ah mais non c'est une bosse ! Tu t'es cognée ??? ohhh pauv chti bou, allez viens ds les toilettes, on va mettre de le pommade..."

Hum la pommade


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

T'as pas besoin d'un imitateur ou d'un tireur d'élite dans ton studio semac ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Ah ouai la caisse c'est vrai... je pensais pas que vous vouliez des nouvelles...
Bon bah finalement j'ai rencontré une Montoise bien sympa (avec des seins très agréable comme on dit ds le nord) et elle a m'a indiqué un bon garagiste pas cher pas trop loin...

Alors j'y suis allé, on a parlé 5 min, j'ai rien compris à ce qu'il a dit, mais on était d'accord...

Il m'a réparé la 21 pour 170 euros !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comparé au 500 du devis de chez Renault j'étais plutôt content...

Tiens voici d'ailleursla véritable facture :






J'ai bien peur que ce ptit bonhomme ne soit pas très honnête et fasse son travail au black...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan je suis médisant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En tout cas, c'est une seconde jeunesse maintenant que je peux aussi rouler en marche avant !


----------



## loudjena (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto et Pepita : carrement la classe !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

pas le temps de poster alors je fais ici


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _psoter ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Gaffe Roberto.
Si tu te mets à corriger toutes les fautes, 1 tu vas y passer tout ton temps, 2, on va finir par croire que tu te fais c....r


----------



## donatello (4 Décembre 2003)

à la visite médicale ce matin l'infirmière m'a dit de pas rester plus de 20min d'affilée devant mon écran... 

Dingue, non?


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> à la visite médicale ce matin l'infirmière m'a dit de pas rester plus de 20min d'affilée devant mon écran...
> 
> Dingue, non?



Avec une pause de 7h20 entre les deux ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> à la visite médicale ce matin l'infirmière m'a dit de pas rester plus de 20min d'affilée devant mon écran...
> 
> Dingue, non?



à cause des hémorroïdes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Okay, je sors, y a plus de monde à l'extérieur du Bar, à mon avis !!*



arrêtes de bouder, *reviens!*


----------



## donatello (4 Décembre 2003)

Elle dit que rester trop longtemps devant un écran ça rend con...

en même temps, c'est pas vous qui direz le contraire..


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode=ricanement idiot] *Ahin ahin ahin* [/mode=ricanement idiot]




[mode=ricanement idiot] *Ahin ahin ahin* [/mode=ricanement idiot]


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2003)

Ben oui, il fait calme. Pfff aucune vie sociale ; tout le monde est devant la télé ou dehors.


----------



## dude (10 Décembre 2003)

je bosse moi monsieur


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> je bosse moi monsieur


Be kestufou sur MacG alors ?


----------



## dude (10 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Be kestufou sur MacG alors ?



I'm addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je faisais de jolies courbes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, il fait calme. Pfff aucune vie sociale ; tout le monde est devant la télé ou dehors.



ça se confirme


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Décembre 2003)

Groumpff


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Groumpff



narf


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

quoique...


----------



## dude (29 Décembre 2003)

Cette quoi cette fin de film!!!!!! J'ai rien compris à la fin de 2001:a space odissey!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est n'importe quoi!
Bon un petit coup de puni puni poemi pour me remettre les neurones à plat...


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2003)

Ca va peut-être pas durer


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Bon un petit coup de puni puni poemi pour me remettre les neurones à plat...



un love hina et ça repart


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Décembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca va peut-être pas durer



Hé, hé...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé...



ah bon


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé...



il va y avoir de l'orage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il va y avoir de l'orage








c'est pas trop cher


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop cher



trop petit pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> trop petit pour moi




Gros ©


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gros ©



non grosse tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas sur RTL


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> trop petit pour moi








   et avec ça


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et avec ça



je suis pas une tapette


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas une tapette



Comme ça ?


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?



a tien, un anti mao style


----------



## iMax (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a tien, un anti mao style


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a tien, un anti mao style




Ketchup PooOoOOoOOOOOwwWWwwWwWaAaaaAaah


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> non grosse tête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip, dans ton ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a tien, un anti mao style




fais bien gaffe à tes grosses fesses toi


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> fais bien gaffe à tes grosses fesses toi



je crains rien


----------



## loudjena (29 Décembre 2003)

> un love hina et ça repart



C'est quoi un "love hina" ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > un love hina et ça repart
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi un "love hina" ?



des choses a lire  sur love hina ici


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> fais bien gaffe à tes grosses fesses toi


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



tu n'en a pas assez ?


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



D'ou l'expression : "il est pas foutu de tirer un éléphant dans un couloir"


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> D'ou l'expression : "il est pas foutu de tirer un éléphant dans un couloir"



global, tu veux des lunettes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> global, tu veux des lunettes ?



J'en ai déjà


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

Faut les mettre sur ton nez maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut les mettre sur ton nez maintenant








 A'y'est


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

tu peux plus le rater maintenant !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

Va y avoir des éclats de boue sur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Oki, elle est nulle, je connais le chemin..._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu peux plus le rater maintenant !!









et voilà le travail


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

Le "_GROS_ avantage, si on peut parler d'avantage, avec le lézard orange, c'est qu'on y trouve pas d'os dedans...


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le "_GROS_ avantage, si on peut parler d'avantage, avec le lézard orange, c'est qu'on y trouve pas d'os dedans...



Aussi vrai que la taupe naine n'a dans la tête qu'une pomme "plate" déjà entamée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

Si on continue à creuser, on trouvera bien quelque chose, même si c'est le néant, ca sera pas si mal


----------



## nato kino (30 Décembre 2003)

En même temps, y a pas à creuser longtemps, c'est si peu profond...


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, y a pas à creuser longtemps, c'est si peu profond...



Méfie toi quand on perce une coquille vide y'a toujours un jet de gaz violent qui s'échappe et ça peut être dangeureux, surtout si c'est un gaz genre méthane, c'est comme les pets d'une vache si tu approches une flamme ça fait lance-flamme mais pas toujours contrôlé !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

[Petit message] Semac, t'es attendu au Forums matériels [/Petit message]


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Bah, pour le moment il s' inquiete que de son anniverssaire !


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [Petit message] Semac, t'es attendu au Forums matériels [/Petit message]



[Petit message] z'arrive !! [/Petit message]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pour le moment il s' inquiete que de son anniverssaire !



Faudra pas venir pleurer quand ca sera fermé


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> [Petit message] z'arrive !! [/Petit message]


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Tout de même.


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [Petit message] Semac, t'es attendu au Forums matériels [/Petit message]




BOOooooaaah j'ai pas trouvé !! ou dans matériel


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

fonction recherche
mot clé : SEMAC


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Allé un indice, plus gros que ton nibouk


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> fonction recherche
> mot clé : SEMAC



C'est une idée


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> [Petit message] z'arrive !! [/Petit message]



J'vais m'en aller


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Bon a'y est je suis la-bas !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon a'y est je suis la-bas !!



bien


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

ArfArfArffff z'aime bien les jeux de piste


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Prêt pour le prochain ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Prês pour le prochain ?



et si on veut ?


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

En cours ...


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> En cours ...




vas-y envoi la sauce de ton jeu de piste je veux dire


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Premier jeu : tuez le Casimir


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Premier jeu : tuez le Casimir




Euuuuh non c'est crade, imagine une explosion de Casimir avec le volume !! le résultat que ça peut produire !!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Ce n'est pas sale du tout ! Au contraire, un peu de couleur parmi cette grisaille nous fera le plus grand bien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas sale du tout ! Au contraire, un peu de couleur parmi cette grisaille nous fera le plus grand bien !



y a déjà assez d'orange sur macg non ?


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Bah imaginez une explosion de Gloubi-Boulgat, mélanger à des vicères de Monstre Gentil ce que ça peut donner !! Sachant que ça doit bouffer dans les 150 kg par jour de Gloubi-Boulgat cette bestiole la !! 

ah ça pour repeindre, ça doit repeindre !!


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh non c'est crade, imagine une explosion de Casimir avec le volume !! le résultat que ça peut produire !!


Infesté de Gloubiboulga tout partout, beurk


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Casimir, attention je sors de ma cachette
et j' amène les copains avec ...


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vas-y envoi la sauce de ton jeu de piste je veux dire



Cherche bien, il existe déjà ...


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Cherche bien, il existe déjà ...



Y'a moyen d'avoir la version jeu de piste mais avec les réponses, pour pas avoir à chercher quoi !!

on appelle ça piste tracée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Premier jeu : tuez le Casimir


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



J'étais sur que ça te plairait les mots de Karl


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)




----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

>



z'avez les zigomatiques coincés


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

J'ai l'impression d'être tout seul alors je remonte ce sujet donc le titre me semble correspondre à la situation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'être tout seul alors je remonte ce sujet donc le titre me semble correspondre à la situation.


Mais non, Frérot, t'es pas tout seul !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau: 
C'est vrai qu'il fait calme ici .......


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'être tout seul alors je remonte ce sujet donc le titre me semble correspondre à la situation.



 *mais non, t'es pas tout seul, je vois que tu connais le s½ur du DJ...  !!!!!        * 

et hop un rayon de soleil  :love: pour toi ....


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Frérot, t'es pas tout seul !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:
> C'est vrai qu'il fait calme ici .......



Je me joins à vous.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Juin 2004)

Ça dort ici... même le ptit suisse, mais selon webo, faut s'en méfier, alors...


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

Pour vous dire si je trouve que tout est trop calme : je viens de lire toutes les réactions au nouveau G5 alors...


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Frérot, t'es pas tout seul !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:
> C'est vrai qu'il fait calme ici .......


  merci à tous et merci macelene (et Global )

 Je vais peaufiner un nouveau "NKK" : Un petit boitier, cubique, avec une étiquette "bourré de place pour mettre des choses dedans" et une pomme dessus ; le tout 'achement Design*.
 Quand tu l'ouvres tu as le droit à une formation accélée de contorsioniste par aspiration. A la fin un tiers pourra mettre le tout au recyclage. Le progrès par rapport au NKK c'est que ça ne salope pas la moquette.

   voilà mon zebig, comme tu vois je bosse je bosse







   *copyright Jonathan Ive


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *copyright Jonathan Ive



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous et merci macelene (et Global )
> Je vais peaufiner un nouveau "NKK" : Un petit boitier, cubique, avec une étiquette "bourré de place pour mettre des choses dedans" et une pomme dessus ; le tout 'achement Design*.
> Quand tu l'ouvres tu as le droit à une formation accélée de contorsioniste par aspiration. A la fin un tiers pourra mettre le tout au recyclage. Le progrès par rapport au NKK c'est que ça ne salope pas la moquette.


  ... génial !!!!!!!! 
... ça aspire !
... ça ne salope pas !
... ça se referme après usage !

Et en plus, ça pourra servir d'urne funéraire à poser directement sur la cheminée !!!!!  

J'y pense, non seulement on aura la clientèle "normale" mais aussi, la clientèle des "lubriques" à qui le mot aspiration donnera forcément des idées et des envies d'essayer...:rateau: 
Seul inconvénient ... dans quelques mois y'aura plus beaucoup de monde sur le forum !!!! Arffffff !!!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... génial !!!!!!!!
> ... ça aspire !
> ... ça ne salope pas !
> ... ça se referme après usage !
> ...


 je vais voir avec apple insider si ils ne peuvent pas lancer un rumeur de cube revival pour assurer une bonne attente produit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour s'assurer je vais voir avec apple insider si ils ne peuvent pas lancer un rumeur de cube revival pour assurer une bonne attente produir


...de mon côté, j'ai déjà contacté "SexToys Inc." .... ils estiment pouvoir en écouler 5.000 par mois ! 
...si ça c'est pas de la pompe ... funèbre !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...de mon côté, j'ai déjà contacté "SexToys Inc." .... ils estiment pouvoir en écouler 5.000 par mois !
> ...si ça c'est pas de la pompe ... funèbre !!!!!!!!!


   dès que je peux je fais tourner ta boule pour ça


----------

